# R15 .. autorecord wishlist???



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

Is there anything on the R15 that is equivalent to the Autorecord Wishlist of Tivo?


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

yes

http://tinyurl.com/a9s28


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

No.

Before you get too excited, you might want to check towards the end of that thread. The find function on the r15 has some severe limitations.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah i'm there. max 50 of series records is a bad thing.

why'd you say No though. you can autorecord a Find with the R15, sounds the same as autorecording a wishlist item.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

fareal said:


> yeah i'm there. max 50 of series records is a bad thing.
> 
> why'd you say No though. you can autorecord a Find with the R15, sounds the same as autorecording a wishlist item.


To me, WishList functionality means the ability to save searches, without setting them to auto-record, for future match checking. Furthermore, the ability to check ALL these saved finds simultaneously (while I go get a cup of coffee or something else, as it does sometimes take awhile) is very important. That includes searches set to auto-record and ones not set that way. The r15 will save a maximum of 25 "Recent Finds", and each find can ONLY be checked individually. And, as you noted, it has a maximum of 50 total series recordings plus auto-records.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

You mean while you go pick the beans, roast them, grind them, make the coffee, go out for donuts, come back and pour a cup.

Sometimes I feel like it's like the Flintstones and there is a pterodactyl in there chiseling the results into a stone tablet.

OK, joking aside the 50 limitation for autorecords and the 100 limitation in ToDo has me concerned.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Was reading these posts yesterday, was a little concerned. When I went home, I checked where I was at for total recordings. I have 38 items in the to do list and 14 in the proritizer. I should be pretty safe from those limits. It would be nice to know that I had NO limits though.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, I might never exceed the limits either, but I hate to even have to concern myself with them. I only have like 30 SP's now, but there have been times when I was over 50.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> To me, WishList functionality means the ability to save searches, without setting them to auto-record, for future match checking. Furthermore, the ability to check ALL these saved finds simultaneously (while I go get a cup of coffee or something else, as it does sometimes take awhile) is very important. That includes searches set to auto-record and ones not set that way. The r15 will save a maximum of 25 "Recent Finds", and each find can ONLY be checked individually. And, as you noted, it has a maximum of 50 total series recordings plus auto-records.


I think for what he's asking you are sort of picking bones. You don't see it as the exact same functionality, which it may not be but it will get him what he wants.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Kanyon71 said:


> I think for what he's asking you are sort of picking bones. You don't see it as the exact same functionality, which it may not be but it will get him what he wants.


If all he wants to do is autorecord a couple of finds, then you may be right. Just don't call it "wishlists", because that implies additional functionality, and there is too much missing from the r15 to make that claim.

Also, it remains to be seen whether autorecords will, if fact, work reliably on the r15. You've seen my comments on the other thread. Only time will tell.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> If all he wants to do is autorecord a couple of finds, then you may be right. Just don't call it "wishlists", because that implies additional functionality, and there is too much missing from the r15 to make that claim.
> 
> Also, it remains to be seen whether autorecords will, if fact, work reliably on the r15. You've seen my comments on the other thread. Only time will tell.


I agree, it lacks some of the ability that Wishlists have in Tivo. Though I find myself calling many similar fuctions the same thing as I called them on Tivo.


----------

